# Où acheter des écouteurs pour iPod Shuffle 3G ?



## johnbradley (8 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un *iPod Shuffle 3G* (acheté en 2009 de mémoire). 
Les *écouteurs d'origine* sont devenus inutilisables, dans la mesure où le plastique gris autour de l'oreille à disparu et je cherche donc à les remplacer car mine de rien il est super pratique cet iPod shuffle (clipsable facilement à tout et n'importe quoi) !

La subtilité pour cette génération d'iPod Shuffle est qu'il n'y a *aucun bouton sur l'iPod en lui même*, tout (volume up/down, changer de chanson, voiceover) doit être fait via la télécommande de l'écouteur droit mais :
- Apple ne vend plus cette gamme d'écouteur depuis longtemps
- Il _*semblerait*_ que la référence d'origine soit *Apple MB770* ...
- ... mais après en avoir commandé plusieurs sur divers sites (amazon ou des sites français spécialisés etc.), *impossible d'en avoir des fonctionnels : *
    - en général il* n'est pas possible d'augmenter le volume*, alors que le changement de chanson fonctionne
    - et en plus je n'arrive vraiment pas à trouver le modèle initial, qui n'avait *pas de micro dans la télécommande * : ceux que j'ai réussi à commander sont en fait ceux de la génération suivante (iPhone 4/4S) qui ont un micro dans la télécommande de l'écouteur







Bref *je suis désespéré* et je m'en remets à vous : 
*- connaissez-vous la référence exacte du modèle d'origine vendu en 2009 avec l'iPod shuffle 3G ?
- savez-vous où est-ce que je peux en acheter ? (Internet ou boutique physique en France etc.)
- sinon, en auriez-vous à me vendre ? 
*
Merci d'avance les amis.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (24 Août 2018)

les earpods modernes ne vont pas ?


----------



## Rialeb (11 Septembre 2018)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> les earpods modernes ne vont pas ?


Hélas non ! Les écouteurs Apple ne sont plus compatibles avec l'iPod Shuffle 3G depuis des années ! Voir cet article de iGeneration pour plus d'infos.

Je suis dans le même cas que johnbradley, je me permet donc un up dans l'espoir que quelqu'un ait une suggestion d'écouteurs compatibles.

Dans mes recherches j'ai trouvé un adaptateur Belkin pour un peu moins d'une dizaines d'euros qui pourrait faire l'affaire, mais l'objet à mauvaise presse en raison de sa qualité apparemment discutable. Sinon il y avait la solution tapSTICK de Scosche, mais l'appareil ne semble malheureusement plus être disponible.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (12 Septembre 2018)

malheureusement à part le Belkin je ne trouve rien pour .... as tu essayé de contacter apple par téléphone ou mail pour avoir éventuellement un conseil ou autre ?


----------



## Vanton (7 Octobre 2018)

Les adaptateurs étaient ce qui se faisait de plus pratique dans la mesure où l’on pouvait utiliser n’importe quel casque avec. 

Les écouteurs d’Apple n’étaient pas exceptionnels et nombreux étaient ceux qui voulaient les remplacer par des modèles plus qualitatifs. 

Et effectivement il existait un modèle sans micro pour le shuffle 3G. Me demande s’il était exclusif ou si on le retrouvait sur d’autres iPod... Je ne me rappelle pas s’il était vendu seul... Je chercherai


----------

